# Kindle Fire CM7 sync text messages from phone to tablet



## tonyr1512 (Nov 27, 2011)

So I'm trying to sync my text messages from my phone to my kindle fire tablet running cm7. I tried syncsms, but that just ended up being horrible if it sync anything it would sync just my responses only. So there's another app by verizon called verizon messages. Its suppose to pair up the tablet and phone over wifi, when there on the same network and i try to pair the two I get a pairing error. has anyone with a kindle fire found a reliable way to sync text messages between phone and tablet, considering the fire still has broken Bluetooth? BTW the phone I have is a droidx running a miui rom. Is the verizon messages a compatability issue or is there a workaround also?


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

I use TalkMyPhone...it's not the most intuitive way to accomplish it, but so far it seems to be the only way that's worked for me.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Desktop SMS by Koush is really great.


----------



## paranoid android85 (Sep 22, 2011)

Airdroid works great on my laptop, just got my kindle today, going to root it and see if it works

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jearl75 (Aug 2, 2011)

12paq said:


> Desktop SMS by Koush is really great.


Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki

How did you get it working, says to send yourself a message


----------

